# Cutting Fan Leaves in Half



## brookside302 (Feb 28, 2008)

During flowerin if your fan leaves are covering a bud site and you cut the leaves it half will this hurt ur plant at all. Can u do this to all your leaves?


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 28, 2008)

IMHO fan leaves are the solar panels that power the plant. I never remove them unless they have yellowed as they will on the bottom of the plant late in flower.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 28, 2008)

Cutting leaves or doing any damage to the plant will result in shock.

You could have symptoms ranging from stunted growth to delayed flowering and possibly less yeild. Although word around the rumor mill is putting the plants through some kind of serious shock can up the thc output but will most certainly result in a diminished harvest.

Might I recommend tucking the fan leaves into the plant gently. Cutting them will inhibit your plants ability to process nutrients that it has collected through the root system. Also the photosynthesis process will be reduced. This can cause lack of bud development or cause it to stop altogether.

The ONLY time IMO you should cut fan leaves is for cloning purposes. 

Other than that you can cause some serious stunting in your crops which will result in lower but possibly more potent harvest.


----------



## wytefish (Sep 25, 2013)

If you cut the fan leaves in half you will make a much bigger root ball witch leads to bigger fruit I have done it for years it works supper. Its sad when people don't know what they are saying and give the wrong info.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 25, 2013)

im personaly with Old Bud and The Effen Gee... DO NOT cut off the power generators for the plant youll only hurt it. also the buds really dont need light infact thats what the sugar leaves are for, protection from the elements as well as surface area close to the pistils where trichomes form in an attempt to grab more pollin, so while the sugar leaves do preform photosynthises and generate energy for the plant they dont do it on the large scale that sun/fan leaves do... tuck them in if needed but dont cut them. 

@wytefish im not sure where you learned this or why your doing it but it does hurt the plant, also no need for saying that people dont know what they are saying... many of us have been here for years and been growing for longer then that, all sorts of plants besides MJ... btw their info isnt wrong, if you still say it is show me documented evidence proving cutting fan leaves in half makes better yielding plants, side by side grows  or pictures proving your claims... sorry i just dont see how getting rid of 50% of the power production will cause larger yields,


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

I think thar be trolls amongst us....

I gotta lil o this to help....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2013)

wytefish said:
			
		

> Its sad when people don't know what they are saying and give the wrong info.




Speaking for yourself Im sure....

This is wrong info people..cutting a fan leaf will NOT yield more and NOT make roots Better....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> im personaly with Old Bud and The Effen Gee... DO NOT cut off the power generators for the plant youll only hurt it. also the buds really dont need light infact thats what the sugar leaves are for, protection from the elements as well as surface area close to the pistils where trichomes form in an attempt to grab more pollin, so while the sugar leaves do preform photosynthises and generate energy for the plant they dont do it on the large scale that sun/fan leaves do... tuck them in if needed but dont cut them.
> 
> @wytefish im not sure where you learned this or why your doing it but it does hurt the plant, also no need for saying that people dont know what they are saying... many of us have been here for years and been growing for longer then that, all sorts of plants besides MJ... btw their info isnt wrong, if you still say it is show me documented evidence proving cutting fan leaves in half makes better yielding plants, side by side grows  or pictures proving your claims... sorry i just dont see how getting rid of 50% of the power production will cause larger yields,




Ive done a side by side on Defoliation dureing flower and found It severly affected the yield as to the one left alone...

Oh  and I can link ya to that Thread...But like to link to other MJ sites


*wyetfish *:hitchair:   is WRONG


----------



## Melvan (Sep 25, 2013)

If you have a largee fan shading a bud just cut it off 1/2 way down the petiole and just let the piece you leave shrivel and fall off. A few fans here and there are no big deal. I always strip fans down the center to increase light penetration to lower bud growth.

I would think actually cutting leaves in half would cause the plant to divert energy from bud production to damage repair.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

plants don't regenerate vegetative growth during bloom. they may stop weeping in stem breaks but that's about it....

I never saw anything discernably improved by late stage defoliation years ago, and wouldn't dream of shocking the plant early on in their bloom cycle either.

It's all personal preference, if it wasn't, there wouldn't be multiple forums on mj growing styles that result in equally beautiful buds.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2013)

I also do a little pruning in flower. I don't recommend it to newer peeps though. That being said I don't agree with wytefish at all.


----------

